# nvidia-driver-304



## talsamon (Dec 14, 2014)

On FreeBSD-10.1-amd64 exits with:


```
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-304/../nvidia-driver/files/extra-patch-src-nv-freebsd.h
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-304/../nvidia-driver/files/extra-patch-src-nv-misc.h
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-304/../nvidia-driver/files/legacy-patch-x11-driver-Makefile
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to x11/driver/Makefile.rej
*** Error code 1
```

Makefile.rej

```
less work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-304.125/x11/driver/Makefile.rej
@@ -5,7 +5,7 @@
 .endif
 DRIVERS=  nvidia_drv.o nvidia_drv.so
-.if exists(${X11BASE}/lib/xorg/modules/drivers)
+.if exists(${DESTDIR}${X11BASE}/lib/xorg/modules/drivers)
 DRIVERDIR=  ${X11BASE}/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
 .else
 DRIVERDIR=  ${X11BASE}/lib/modules/drivers
```


----------



## talsamon (Dec 14, 2014)

danfe@ was very fast. It is fixed with a new update. Thank you - solved.


----------

